# Werkstatt acrylic & Carnauba



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Confused,

I read alot about the acrylic but not to much about the carnauba. is there a difference in performance between these two? Just bought the carnauba kit and I'm thinking that I maybe bought the wrong kit.

Any advice please


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes Imho there is big difference in performance between Acrylic and Carnuba Jett , the Acrylic gives glassy finish with better slickness . Carnuba Jett gives deep finish , richness , warm-look , Carnuba Jett one of my favorite LSP on Red cars :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Carnuba Jett




























Victoria Cahos vs Acrylic Jett


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

The Carnauba kit is best suited to solid colours; reds and yellows especially. 

The Acrylic kit is best suited to metallic colours (silver, grey) but also white and, in my view, it's excellent on metallic and solid black where it gives a really sharp finish.


----------



## Craigylad (Aug 25, 2011)

Acrylic Jett one of the best products i have ever used!!! So easy and the finish is brilliant!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I find acrylic great on light and solid colors like grey and black/white,Carnauba is more for the hot colors like red,orange,yellow.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one is easier to use? What about durability?
I have use Carlack twins, does Acrylic Jet adds anything compared Carlack kit?
I'm not satisfied LLS because it is hard to buff off.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Which one is easier to use? What about durability?
> I have use Carlack twins, does Acrylic Jet adds anything compared Carlack kit?
> I'm not satisfied LLS because it is hard to buff off.


I can't compare them to Carlack - not tried Carlack.

The Werkstat kits are both very easy to use; Prime is a creme-type product, easy to apply and buff.

Both the Jett products are liquid and extremely easy to use as are both the Glos products.

Similar durability; one application of the Acrylic kit will give at least 3 months durability, layering Jett Trigger will extend that further and topping with Acrylic Glos will extend durability even further - we have customer report 5-6months comfortably. The Carnauba kit will give roughly the same durability.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are Klasse & Werkstat not all the same and just re-branded from Carlack.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Are Klasse & Werkstat not all the same and just re-branded from Carlack.


No.

(This has been discussed several times, and was finalised with written evidence from Werkstat that the products are different.)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Link?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Link?


Post number 29 from Whizzer. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206548&page=3

"All products are distinct formulations"


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Reading that it seems to me they are the same but Werkstat is tweaked a bit. Prob so they can say its different. It also states that Werkstat buy from Carlack and the original is the best. I have Carlack on my wifes car and although its hard to remove its a great polish/Sealant. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Reading that it seems to me they are the same but Werkstat is tweaked a bit. Prob so they can say its different. It also states that Werkstat buy from Carlack and the original is the best. I have Carlack on my wifes car and although its hard to remove its a great polish/Sealant. :thumb:


How is the original necessarily the best? I'd say the newest version is more likely the be the best as it benefits from further research and development.

"Tweaked a bit" depends on your definition of tweaked: I'd say that ""All products are distinct formulations" is pretty conclusive that they're different.

The products are completely different: there is no Carlack product which is a direct substitute for Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger, Acrylic Jett Glos, Carnuba Jett Trigger or Carnauba Glos.

Further, read post 33 of the thread.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> The Carnauba kit is best suited to solid colours; reds and yellows especially.
> 
> The Acrylic kit is best suited to metallic colours (silver, grey) but also white and, in my view, it's excellent on metallic and solid black where it gives a really sharp finish.


I have both kits and find the finish of the carnauba kit a little bit more 'gritty' but gives a warmer finish and slightly less durability. My car is solid yellow and still I prefer to use the Acrylic kit.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> I have both kits and find the finish of the carnauba kit a little bit more 'gritty' but gives a warmer finish and slightly less durability. My car is solid yellow and still I prefer to use the Acrylic kit.


Interesting regarding the 'gritty' nature and the slightly lower durability. We tend to quote a typical durability based on using the products; does your durability match that? Did you layer any product?

In terms of the finish, it does depend a lot on what you're looking for; we tend to guide generally, based on our experiences with the products on a range of colours; not everyone's going to agree and yellow is one of those colours which seems to suit all manner of different LSPs.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Cracking stuff. Thanks for the informative replies. I'll stick with it as I have a red escort GTi which it will look good on. I had hoped to keep a GTR maintained with it. Would it still look good on a darkish silvery grey metallic?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Cracking stuff. Thanks for the informative replies. I'll stick with it as I have a red escort GTi which it will look good on. I had hoped to keep a GTR maintained with it. Would it still look good on a darkish silvery grey metallic?


It is outstanding on colours like gunmetal grey etc. :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Also can you put glos ontop of jett and vice versa?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> It is outstanding on colours like gunmetal grey etc. :thumb:


That's the name I was after. Duh!!:tumbleweed:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Also can you put glos ontop of jett and vice versa?


Yes.

After applying Jett do a final wipe down with Glos, use Glos as a top-up after washing and then apply a further coat of Jett every 3-4 months or so.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks John. I was going to leave the glos in the boot incase of any bird drops for a quick detail etc then top the jett up every month after washing.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Thanks John. I was going to leave the glos in the boot incase of any bird drops for a quick detail etc then top the jett up every month after washing.


Just use plain water in a spray bottle for bird droppings; whatever you do with bird droppings, don't wipe them. Just spray them repeatedly with plain water and rinse them from the bodywork.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> How is the original necessarily the best? I'd say the newest version is more likely the be the best as it benefits from further research and development.
> 
> "Tweaked a bit" depends on your definition of tweaked: I'd say that ""All products are distinct formulations" is pretty conclusive that they're different.
> 
> ...


Ive read many posts on these items from around the world before i bought Carlack. Not just one page mate.

Matter of opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Interesting regarding the 'gritty' nature and the slightly lower durability. We tend to quote a typical durability based on using the products; does your durability match that? Did you layer any product?
> 
> In terms of the finish, it does depend a lot on what you're looking for; we tend to guide generally, based on our experiences with the products on a range of colours; not everyone's going to agree and yellow is one of those colours which seems to suit all manner of different LSPs.


Hi John - When I said slightly less durability, it was probably not explained that with Acrylic Jett I might get 3-4 months, with Carnaba I was getting a couple of weeks less. I normally layer 4-5 times to increase the durability too, over a period of weeks, so at any given time I guess there are about 3 layers on. I can't explain the grittiness. The finish just feels less slick. Personal opinions I guess. AJT for me every time.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> Hi John - When I said slightly less durability, it was probably not explained that with Acrylic Jett I might get 3-4 months, with Carnaba I was getting a couple of weeks less. I normally layer 4-5 times to increase the durability too, over a period of weeks, so at any given time I guess there are about 3 layers on. I can't explain the grittiness. The finish just feels less slick. Personal opinions I guess. AJT for me every time.


The result certainly looks good!

That all sounds about right but I'd expect 4 or 5 layers of Acrylic Jett to last a little longer than 3-4months - could be down to pre-wash foam or shampoo?

The Carnauba kit will probably feel less slick than the Acrylic - most waxes are less slick than sealants due to the microscopically rough nature of carnauba compared to sythetic polymers so that makes sense - the trade off is better beading with carnauba products as water is forced to sit more tightly on the surface.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> It is outstanding on colours like gunmetal grey etc. :thumb:


just to add to what john has said here: -


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> The result certainly looks good!
> 
> That all sounds about right but I'd expect 4 or 5 layers of Acrylic Jett to last a little longer than 3-4months - could be down to pre-wash foam or shampoo?
> 
> The Carnauba kit will probably feel less slick than the Acrylic - most waxes are less slick than sealants due to the microscopically rough nature of carnauba compared to sythetic polymers so that makes sense - the trade off is better beading with carnauba products as water is forced to sit more tightly on the surface.


You've almost convinced me to give it another go! :detailer:


----------

